# Wvdial Problems - Net connects but unable to browse or chat



## Cool G5 (Feb 2, 2009)

*YUM giving me problems*

I connected my mobile as a modem using the WVDIAL Method.
The phone connects to the net but I am unable to surf or use any application which uses the net.

I tried disabling SE Linux but it didn't work either.
Any suggestions?


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 2, 2009)

try and ping some ipaddress (for eg: 68.180.206.184 for yahoo). If it does ping it is a dns problem and check your /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2009)

/etc/resolv.conf is blank.

Which nameserver to input in resolv.conf?


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2009)

nameserver 208.67.222.222
nameserver 208.67.220.220


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I tried entering with the nameservers which are displayed on issuing 'wvdial'.
Still no progress.

Net connects but cannot use Konqueror or Firefox or Konversation. 

Please help guys !


----------



## damked (Feb 4, 2009)

Try changing your Linux Distro. I had same problems with Mandriva. Not resolved yet. But my modem runs fine in open suse.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 4, 2009)

^^If you adopt that way, then one day you won't be left with any OS to use. Minor problems you will get with each, so not wise to change distro every time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^I won't change from Fedora. It's not wise to hop on to other OS so early.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tried pinging the following IP's

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

The ping was successful, but still it reported some packet drops.

And also I upgraded Fedora 11 Alpha from Fedora 10.


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 9, 2009)

Please post your wvdial connection log... anything weird there?? wvdial works fine for me on Ubuntu 7.xx- 8.xx and Opensuse 11.1..

what type of connection do you have? 
does your internet work flawlessly with other OS??


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Problem solved 
Thank You


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Problem solved
> Thank You



care to share...

how?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 10, 2009)

^
It was just a stupid mistake on my side.

Instead of nameserver, I wrote nameserver*s* in the /etc/resolv.conf

A simple 's' was the cause of such headache


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Whenever I try to install anything in Fedora, I get the following error


```
yum install foo
```

Error: Cannot retrieve repository metadata (repomd.xml) for repository: rpmfusion-free-updates. Please verify its path and try again


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 13, 2009)

^^What are the contents of ur rpmfusion-free-updates.repo file?
My looks like that



> [rpmfusion-free-updates]
> name=RPM Fusion for Fedora $releasever - Free - Updates
> #baseurl=*download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/updates/$releasever/$basearch/
> mirrorlist=*mirrors.rpmfusion.org/mirrorlist?repo=free-fedora-updates-released-$releasever&arch=$basearch
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 13, 2009)

^ Where can I get the above file? 
Tried searching for it but could not get it.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 13, 2009)

/etc/yum.repos.d


----------

